# Its this a good sustrate?



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

Hello everyone

well some body offers me this sustrate, aquamedic, from germany, but I don`t know if it really works.....










Some of you have had used ?

thank you a lot

a c u a m a n


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never used it but for those who are curious, here is the description in English (from the Aqua Medic website):

"volcanit is a pH-neutral aquarium gravel of volcanic origin. The fine pore structure of the gravel encourages bacterial activity that enhances the biological release of nutrients from within the gravel. The results are superb plant growth. volcanit is mixed with 10% ferrolit, a natural long term iron fertilizer derived from Laterite. The resultant black and red colour enhances the beauty of the aquarium plants and the hues of the fish."


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Volcanit is a zeolite-based susbtrate; it has a high CEC, good Fe content and it's porous..thus making it ideal for any planted aquarium. If your going to use it then any a little peat to the bottom.


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you all of you for informacion, 

so it's this sustrate as good as flourite or eco complete for aquiatic plants? any thing else i have to add to the aquarium before the sustrate?

thank you so much

a c u a m a n


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

A little peat moss and some fish poop (recently vacummed from another tank). This will mature the substrate, which will make plants grow better right from the start.


----------



## James.......... (Feb 8, 2004)

*Volcanit*



Raul-7 said:


> Volcanit is a zeolite-based susbtrate; it has a high CEC, good Fe content and it's porous..thus making it ideal for any planted aquarium. If your going to use it then any a little peat to the bottom.


Volcanit isn't zeolite - its is volcanic in origin. I used it around 10 years ago and liked it a lot.

James


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

James.......... said:


> Volcanit isn't zeolite - its is volcanic in origin. I used it around 10 years ago and liked it a lot.
> 
> James


Yes, you're right. I must've got mixed up between it and Terralit.


----------



## acuaman (Dec 11, 2004)

thank you for all your coments, now I feel sure to use it in my tank, 

thank you again

a c u a m a n


----------



## Edouard (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

I'm interested in this substrate. Can anyone tell me what's the size of the gravel? 
Could I use an undergravel heater with it?

Thanks in advance.

Edouard


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Undergravel heaters=waste o' money.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

*Undergravel heater*

I use a substrate heater (only heats the gravel not the whole tank) in one of my tanks, and I have noticed an improvement in my plant growth. I have also noticed that I dont get anaerobic pockets (resulting in root rot) in my deep (7cm) substrate bed, like I do in a similar tank with no cable.

I live in Melbourne, Australia and its COLD in winter. I will have to admit that if you live in a region that has an ambient temperature of around 28*c the heating cables probably would not do too much but for those colder regions I think they do help.


----------

